# iPhone Browsing forums.techguy.org (Screenshots)



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

So I thought I'd take you guys up and view forums.techguy through my mobile. So Mike, here are my screenshots.

iPhone 1.1.4/Edge/iLiberty+/8GB

The main forums.techguy.org wouldn't fully load about 25% of the time. Probably a cache issue on my side.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Wow, it looks much better than I'd expect! We used to have the iPhone set to show the minimal (phone/PDA) version of the site, but iPhone users preferred the full site. I could look into giving you the option. That might help load times/issues, but wouldn't look near as pretty!


----------



## jVirus (Jan 27, 2003)

Curiously I guess Techguy.org perhaps doesn't have much of a mobile following? Or am I not picking that up right?

Maybe also lots of the talk about, at least the iPhone, amounts to Hackery?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

http://www.techguy.org/mobile.html

You just have to go to http://forums.techguy.org/ using a mobile phone and it will automatically send you the mobile version... (unless it's an iPhone, as mentioned.  )


----------

